# Lonestar Legacy Cast For A Cause



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

May 19, 2018

Well, the 3rd Annual BFL Lonestar Legacy event has officially kicked off this weekend. Nearly $60,000 was raised last night at the outdoor kitchen. We appreciate your business and our staff for stepping up to give this cause love. Deb Rauterkus Martin and I appreciate all of you. 

*Fishing Report*

Coming up with the correct words for Friday's fishing report are a little hard to swallow as the strong wind got the better of us. Well, I've always said the truth will set you free, and a lot of fish were set free Friday. Trout to 28" were caught & released so all was not bad, and other boats found better catches staying in protected pockets. The guides are stating we're in-between live bait choices and staying on top of that is part of these guides DNA. 






www.BayFlatsLodge.com


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Congrats to Capt. Harold*

Congrats to Harold Dworaczyk and his team today. They dominated and took first place this year during the Lonestar Legacy Cast for A Cause Tournament held at Bay Flats Lodge. I want to say THANK you to all the staff and TeamBFL guides. Deb Rauterkus Martin and I are very proud of the housekeeping, breakfast team and evening dining staff for all you guys do. We heard many awesome accolades about all of you. Thanks!


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Totally Fun!*

*Let's hear what our guests are saying!*

May 19, 2018 by Curt A. on BAY FLATS LODGE
All was good as always - very consistent! While the food and the service are the best parts of Bay Flats Lodge, the guides are good, as well. We had a great time with Capt. Kevin Matula - easy going guy! Fishing conditions were tough, but Capt. Kevin worked hard to make it happen! - Curt A. 5/19/18

May 19, 2018 by Randy S. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Everyone was very accommodating while we were waiting for our rooms to be ready! It was a windy day, and Capt. Doug Russell had to work hard, but he was comfortable in the rough water! - Randy S. 5/19/ 18

May 18, 2018 by Bob G. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Thank you for your hospitality and great food. Your accommodations and guides were terrific, as well as your lodge staff! - Bob G. 5/18/18

May 18, 2018 by Steve A. on BAY FLATS LODGE
My son and I especially loved Cap. Kevin Matula's experience and hospitality. We were very satisfied! - Steve A. 5/18/18

May 18, 2018 by Carter A. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Great appitizers and outstanding meals! Kitchen and housekeeping staff unexelled! Capt. Kevin Matula was great! It was a tough day on the water, but he worked his rear off to get us some fish. A better guide would be hard to find! Keep it going - you guys are first-class! - Carter A. 5/18/ 18

May 18, 2018 by John W. on BAY FLATS LODGE
The staff is top-notch! The accommodations are all first-class with a back home country feel! Unbelievable fishing experience like no other. Capt. David McClelland was awesome - he took us to catch and not fish. Loved it! When you visit Bay Flats Lodge, bring your appetite and be ready to be pampered and full! Incredible time! - John W. 5/18/2018

May 17, 2018 by Albert E. on BAY FLATS LODGE
First-class! The staff was wonderful! Capt. Stephen Boriskie was a terrific guide. We limited out on speckled trout by about 9:00AM, then spent the rest of the day fishing for redfish - three keeper reds, including a 28-inch. What a fight! Couldnâ€™t have hooked or landed that bull without a lot of assistance from Capt. Stephen. Thanks Capt Steven, we had a great time! The food was fantastic, and the service was terrific - the steak was as good as I have ever had! Awesome facility! Absolutely loved the outdoor kitchen - a terrific place to socialize and have terrific appetizers! Keep up the fantastic service! - Albert E. 5/17/18

May 17, 2018 by Steve A. on BAY FLATS LODGE
My son and I especially loved Captain Kevin Matula's experience and hospitality. We were very satisfied! - Steve A. 5/18/18

May 17, 2018 by Keven H. on BAY FLATS LODGE
The lodge staff are great people - they had to role me out because I ate so much! Capt. Jeremy McClelland treated us like kings! - Keven H. 5/17/18

May 17, 2018 by Jimmy R. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Awesome food and service! Capt. Doug Russell provided us with a great day on the water, while also locating lots of fish for us! - Jimmy R. 5/17/18


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thanks*

A few more solids.


----------

